# 4D Laser Cut Numberplates



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm looking to get a set of these, but a question that popped into my head was, how sharp are the corners of the letters?

Will it snag my wash mitt?

It's one of my pet hates when the cloth catches, one of the reasons I debadged the car.

Thanks for any info


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's one of the reasons why I didn't get a set, bought some 3d gel ones instead 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what exactly is the 4th dimension on "4D" plates?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

RandomlySet said:


> Out of curiosity, what exactly is the 4th dimension on "4D" plates?


They stick out and pertrude?

I don't like them, I've also got 3D gel domed ones.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cole_E91 said:


> They stick out and pertrude?
> 
> I don't like them, I've also got 3D gel domed ones.


That would be 3D.

2D would be Length and Width (X & Y)
3D woud be X, Y & Z (these three values can be labeled by any combination of three chosen from the terms width, height, depth, and length.)

I thought 4D often refered to time....

Just like the so called "4D Ultrasounds". They are basically 3D plus the 4th dimension being time.

Sorry for going off topic


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> That would be 3D.
> 
> 2D would be Length and Width (X & Y)
> 3D woud be X, Y & Z (these three values can be labeled by any combination of three chosen from the terms width, height, depth, and length.)
> ...


You're not alone, this was my first thought too.

Not as bad as the cinema at my hotel in Sharm a few years back - 9D! Turns out, it was a 9 minute video.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Google "4D Laser Cut Number plates"

The full name is 4d 3d number plates. Maybe 4D is the laser process?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

You get flat plates with a 3d typeface, 4d was used to differentiate from those when they started appearing, 3d was 3d style font, 4d was phyisically raised characters.

The pedant in me was also offended when I started seeing these.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> That would be 3D.
> 
> 2D would be Length and Width (X & Y)
> 3D woud be X, Y & Z (these three values can be labeled by any combination of three chosen from the terms width, height, depth, and length.)
> ...


And the other question is Mat....is there anyone else out there :doublesho:lol:. Enjoyed your latest vids mate, keep em coming


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

4D gets on my **** too.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

4D you will have no issues .


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

RandomlySet said:


> Out of curiosity, what exactly is the 4th dimension on "4D" plates?


The 4th dimension is the time it takes you to realise they don't look very nice


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not my thing TBH but if anyone's interested ... 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-of-...159369?hash=item4d9a891ec9:g:BmEAAOSwNYVdYC01


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the look of my 3D gel ones.



Gonz.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

The 4th dimension is they cut your fingers open when washing the car :lol:

You don't get that with your average numberplate!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Not a fan either as they make the font look too bold.

Pressed metal all day long for me.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

4 Dot for me, not cheap but great quality....


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

I asked the eBay seller what the 4D referred to and wether it allowed time travel. He told me no but they will protect from 5g masts!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ben4012 said:


> I asked the eBay seller what the 4D referred to and wether it allowed time travel. He told me no but they will protect from 5g masts!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

3D, 4D - none of them come close to the aesthetic of classic car number plates - thinking pre 1960s?


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't want to attract even more attention to the ugliest element of the car. A true 4D number plate (with time as the 4th dimension) will not be there when you look at it, and only show up after you finished admiring the car.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Fugly, they look terrible.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

NickP said:


> 4 Dot for me, not cheap but great quality....


I'll second the 4 DOT plates - different class to anything else ive seen.

https://www.fourdotdesignerplates.co.uk/


----------

